# Freud Bits



## steveD (Oct 21, 2008)

Just curious if anyone knew the difference between standard Freud bits and the Freud Diablo Series bits.

I'm guessing that the Diablo series are a lower quality but I just wanted to make sure.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi steveD

You may want to read the link below 

http://www.routerforums.com/router-bits-types-usage/9437-red-freud-black-freud-industrial.html


========



steveD said:


> Just curious if anyone knew the difference between standard Freud bits and the Freud Diablo Series bits.
> 
> I'm guessing that the Diablo series are a lower quality but I just wanted to make sure.


----------



## steveD (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks so much!


----------

